# Advice on 10+ year old Simplicity Sno-Away 8 Large Frame



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

First post here.

I'm going to be checking out this used snowblower:

snow blower

According to the seller, he's the original owner, he thinks it's approximately 10 years old (but he's not sure), and he said that it works great with very little rust. When I asked him about what preventive maintenance was performed on it, he said that he uses his "lawnmower guy" to pick up and service his mower and blower every year. He's an older guy, and says he's only selling it because maneuvering it hurts his back.

What is your opinion of this machine? Reliable? Moves snow well? I'm not as old as the seller, but I'm no spring chicken either (51 yrs old). Just how beastly are these large-frame blowers to maneuver?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are top of the line blowers, very good one's


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Simplicity snow blower*

That's a sweet deal if you ask me. Id buy that just because it's a cool machine. Of course I am biased<have a simplicity> but will admit there are more knowledgeable folks on here. Heck I'm the new guy.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

300 is a very good price for this machine. It is very well built and will last many years it properly maintained. It would be a no brainer for me if i was looking for another machine.


----------



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Does anyone have any experience using these machines? Just how hard are they to maneuver? The seller is selling because he can't handle this blower anymore. I'm sure I'm more fit than he is, but I'll be curious to see just how ridiculous it is to rotate when changing directions.

He told me that the little lever beneath the left hand grip releases traction from one wheel, which should make it easier to rotate the machine. But still, if this machine is super front-heavy, it still might be hard to do....


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome Steve! 

I can't say for sure but it looks like a Tecumseh OHV engine...not their bread and butter(L-heads) however OHV is generally a better motor design...just don't know how well the Tecumseh OHV's performed relative to Honda & Briggs. I'd like to have one just to play with it! 

As far as the price...I think it's reasonable as long as it's in good shape & the engine is sound...hard to gauge with the blurry images.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*using machine*



sgoldste01 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience using these machines? Just how hard are they to maneuver? The seller is selling because he can't handle this blower anymore. I'm sure I'm more fit than he is, but I'll be curious to see just how ridiculous it is to rotate when changing directions.
> 
> He told me that the little lever beneath the left hand grip releases traction from one wheel, which should make it easier to rotate the machine. But still, if this machine is super front-heavy, it still might be hard to do....


I have the 32 inch model and it is big but i let the machine do the work. I find it easier than my smaller 9 hp craftsman as it's heavier and moves thru snow with less effort. let the machine do the work as It's designed to do. 
My simplicity displays no tendencies to ride up so far but to be fair last year was my first season with the machine. 
We got quite a bit of snow in the Boston area last year and I cant ever remember having such fun with low effort clearing my Drives. 

Oh and I'm 53 and in descent shape.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a large frame 1984 large frame Cub Cadet that weighs over 235lbs that has a posi axle so it turns pretty easily and I am 61 years old and in good shape. You should not have any problems with the machine, as long as you let it do the work and don't try to muscle it around.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the simplicity p1524e. I am 62 years old and have no problem using it. I just finished blowing about 3 fluffy inches this morning. It really shines when blowing the heavy wet stuff that other lesser blowers may struggle with. Love it. As others said, I would buy it in an instant. But of course I am biased. My blower is going on four years. Regular maintenance (new plugs, oil change, grease, etc). Hand warmers really helped this morning with the gusty winds and cold temps. Local dealer is close.
Only caveat is the blurry pictures, and no closeups of the engine. That might be a red flag, or just a lousy picture taker. My simplicity has a Briggs engine. So far no problems. Fire it up and try it out at different speeds, and turn it around a lot before buying it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have to agree with what everyone has said so far. It does not appear beat up, maybe a little dusty, but so am I. And if I am not mistaken, if you use the trigger axle disconnect while under power, it will allow for the machine to power around in one direction. That may take some getting used to, but manageable, as long as you plan ahead with your chute direction, it should be ok.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I just replaced a bad tecumseh on one of those with a Predator 212cc for a friend. The machine's chassis seemed very solidly built, much like my old Toro, although engineered differently. I would not have any problem owning one it seemed like a nicely built tank unlike some of today's thinly built machines. Might talk him down a little on price but it's a good machine if everything checks out operational.


----------



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, I hemmed and hawed over this Simplicity snowblower (without ever going to see it) for a couple of weeks. My 19-year-old Snapper 6/22 is still running well (I take good care of my belongings), although I bought it while living in my previous house, which had a much smaller driveway than my current house's driveway. So the Snapper is smaller than I could use, but it always gets the job done like a trooper.

Anyway, I was curious today if the Simplicity was still for sale. It was, and the seller had just lowered the price from $300 (which already seemed more than fair) to $200! So I bought it! I'll be going on Saturday with my utility trailer to pick it up. It's in really nice condition (just a little rust here and there, but very minor). Engine was strong, and it sure could throw snow a long way.

My plan is to bring it home, and then give it a tune up (new plug, oil, grease/lubricate everything). I've already found the owner's manual online so that I can see what the procedure is.

Regarding the Auger Gear Case Lubrication, the manual says to use Simplicity Winter Weight Worm Gear Oil. Is there a non-Simplicity-branded product that I can find at any Walmart or Autozone which is equivalent to that product?

Also, I assume from the operator's manual that this Simplicity can accept hand warmers and a headlight. Does anyone know where I can find those accessories?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Scoop it up if condition is decent ! that's got the higher end frame and it's not thin metal like most of what's out there today, it's well made.  New one like that is over 2g's 

You want 85w90 weight gear oil in the auger case.


----------



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Scoop it up if condition is decent ! that's got the higher end frame and it's not thin metal like most of what's out there today, it's well made.  New one like that is over 2g's
> 
> You want 85w90 weight gear oil in the auger case.


Thanks for the info regarding the gear oil. 

I've already committed to buying the blower. I'll be picking it up tomorrow.

I've also already downloaded the operator's manual, parts manual, Tecumseh owner's manual, and Tecumseh service manual. But I'm struggling to find the Simplicity service manual for this blower. The closest I've found is this:

New Simplicity 5 Speed Snowthrowers do It Yourself Service Manual 1672610 | eBay

That looks close, but it was published in 1985, and the blower I'm buying was purchased in approximately 2003. I'm not sure how much the design changed after this manual was published. Does anyone know of a good source for Simplicity service manuals?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Try this*

Lawn Mower Questions | Simplicity Customer Service & Contact Us


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I had one of those. Buy it for that price. I loved it and build like a beast with the C channel handles. I only gave it up caus I wanted the Toro quick stick for the type of blowing I do. Friend bought it and its still going strong. Mine was just couple years older as it had the Tecumsa engine and didn't have the serrated auger. Turning was no problem, just spun it around


----------



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

cdestuck said:


> I had one of those. Buy it for that price. I loved it and build like a beast with the C channel handles. I only gave it up caus I wanted the Toro quick stick for the type of blowing I do. Friend bought it and its still going strong. Mine was just couple years older as it had the Tecumsa engine and didn't have the serrated auger. Turning was no problem, just spun it around


Thanks. This one has the 8 HP Tecumseh Snow King engine. The buyer thinks it's 10-12 years old, but he's not sure. He's the original owner. I'm leaving to pick it up in an hour!


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

How is the new snow blower?


----------



## sgoldste01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Koenig041 said:


> How is the new snow blower?


This thread describes my current status:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/38273-nice-new-me-simplicity-couple-issues.html

Thanks for asking!


----------

